# Schnurdrall geflochtene Schnur



## alp06 (29. Mai 2013)

Hallo Anglerfreunde,

Seit letztem habe ich beim Auswurf Schnurdrall. Ich werfe aus und merke dann beim einholen dass sich in der mitte die Schnur einen Salat gebildet hat... Die Schnur ist 0.14er ziemlich neu und nicht das billigste. Ich tue damit spinnfischen, vor dem Köder sei es Wobbler oder Gummifisch ist eine einfache wirbel dran... Sowas habe ich bei monofilen Schnur noch nie gehabt... Was mache ich falsch... Könnt ihr mir vielleicht helfen...#c


----------



## Matu1986 (29. Mai 2013)

*AW: Schnurdrall geflochtene Schnur*

Wurde die Schnur im Laden aufgezogen mit ner Maschine? Wenn ja dann liegt es daran. Wird mit der Zeit besser wenn du  immer mit Wirbel angelst. Ansonsten vielleicht mal den Wirbel irgendwo Festmachen und dann Ordentlich Schnur Runter. Natürlich unter Spannung damit sich nichts verdrallt und dann hoffen, das Der Wirbel wirbelt...
Oder ein Birnenblei an den Wirbel und dann immer Richtig weit Raus. Darf aber nicht zu leicht sein. Sobald du der Schnur die Möglichkeit gibts sich zu verdrallen tut sie es. Vielleicht zum Entdrallen 2-3 Wirbel hintereinander


----------



## Taxidermist (29. Mai 2013)

*AW: Schnurdrall geflochtene Schnur*

Am einfachsten ist es die Schnur auf einer Wiese z.b., komplett abzuspulen und sie dann neu aufwickeln!
Dabei sollte man diese durch die Finger (Handschuhe/Lappen) laufen lassen, damit da etwas Spannung drauf ist.Achtung die Schnur sollte dabei aber nicht  heiß werden, damit kannst du sie schädigen!
Ich mache dies mit jeder "neuen" Schnur,allerdings vom Boot aus und hänge dann einen großen Schwimmwobbler dran.

Es könnte jedoch auch sein, dass du die Schnur auch einfach zu locker aufwickelst, dies ergibt auch gerne Perücken.

Jürgen


----------



## Andal (29. Mai 2013)

*AW: Schnurdrall geflochtene Schnur*

Jede Schnur wird irgendwann mal verdrallt sein. Dann entdrallt man sie eben. Die entsprechende Länge auf einer Wiese abziehen, ohne das irgendetwas dranhängt. Durchs, am besten nasse Gras und durch einen Lappen wieder aufwickeln. Gegebenenfalls ein paar mal wiederholen, bis der Drall weg ist. Wer ein Boot hat, kann die entsprechende Länge auch ausschleppen. Einfach die Schnur frei hinten nach ziehen. Fertig.


----------



## alp06 (29. Mai 2013)

*AW: Schnurdrall geflochtene Schnur*

Danke für die schnelle Antworten... Ja die Schnur ist im Fachgeschäft aufgespult... ich werde das nächste mal eure Rat befolgen... Mit Birnenblei weit auswerfen klingt gut...


----------



## Matu1986 (29. Mai 2013)

*AW: Schnurdrall geflochtene Schnur*

@alb06: Nimm Lieber die Version von Andal, der angelt schon ne Weile länger. Wenn er sagt ohne was Dran wirds ein Grund geben...


----------



## Taxidermist (29. Mai 2013)

*AW: Schnurdrall geflochtene Schnur*



> Mit Birnenblei weit auswerfen klingt gut...



So wirst du deine Geflochtene aber nicht entdrallen,höchstens wenn die Perücke kommt abreissen!
Machs lieber auf der Wiese und ohne irgenwas dran!

Jürgen


----------



## alp06 (29. Mai 2013)

*AW: Schnurdrall geflochtene Schnur*

OK vielen dank wenn der Regen mal in Köln aufhört sofort aufs Gras...#6

Aber eine Frage dazu, soll ich mich von der Anfang der Schnur wegbewegen während ich abspule?


----------



## j.Breithardt (29. Mai 2013)

*AW: Schnurdrall geflochtene Schnur*



alp06 schrieb:


> OK vielen dank wenn der Regen mal in* Köln* aufhört sofort aufs Gras...#6
> 
> Aber eine Frage dazu, soll ich mich von der Anfang der Schnur wegbewegen während ich abspule?


 

Stell dich auf eine Buhne, falls es der Wasserstand zuläßt.
Schnur ablaufen lassen, und wieder einkurbeln.:m


----------



## Münchner-Spezl (29. Mai 2013)

*AW: Schnurdrall geflochtene Schnur*

Andal seine Variante mit dem Schleppen hab ich auch schon gemacht, das klappt gut. Nichts anderes ist es mit der Wiese.

Für die Zukunft, wenn ich neue Schnur aufspule mache ich a) das immer selbst und b) hat mir ein langjähriger Angler mal nen Tipp dazu gegeben.

Monofile Schnur über Nacht in Spüliwasser einlegen und am nächsten Tag ne Stunde bevor du sie Aufspulst, aus dem Spüliwasser nehmen und die nochmal in gut warmen Wasser legen und aufspulen.

Bei geflochtener so ähnlich nur brauchst du da kein Spüli und das Wasser muss nicht nochmal durch warmes getauscht werden. Dadurch "Quillt" die geflochtene maximal auf und du hast später keine überfüllte Rolle. 

Schnur lass ich immer von der Spule durch ein dickes Buch mit feuchtem Handtuch laufen (Buch sollte nicht unbedingt dein Lieblingsbuch sein - die Seiten werden etwas feucht) über den 1. Ring dann aufspulen. Fertig


----------



## Gunnar. (29. Mai 2013)

*AW: Schnurdrall geflochtene Schnur*

Mooooooooooooment mal 

Geflecht und verdrallen? ist mir in knapp20 Jahren Geflechtangelei nicht passiert. Besser gesagt keine Auswirkungen davon.
Perückenbildungen wie sie beim TE anscheinend beim Auswerfen passieren sind nach meiner Erfahrung nicht das Ergebniss vom Drall. Gerade dünnes Geflecht erfordert quasi 1A Wickelkünste der Rolle. Ich vermute daher daher , das zu gut deutsch , die Rolle nicht mit dieser Schnur klarkommt.


----------



## Münchner-Spezl (29. Mai 2013)

*AW: Schnurdrall geflochtene Schnur*



Gunnar. schrieb:


> Mooooooooooooment mal
> 
> Geflecht und verdrallen? ist mir in knapp20 Jahren Geflechtangelei nicht passiert. Besser gesagt keine Auswirkungen davon.
> Perückenbildungen wie sie beim TE anscheinend beim Auswerfen passieren sind nach meiner Erfahrung nicht das Ergebniss vom Drall. Gerade dünnes Geflecht erfordert quasi 1A Wickelkünste der Rolle. Ich vermute daher daher , das zu gut deutsch , die Rolle nicht mit dieser Schnur klarkommt.




Ich tippe einfach mal auf Spiderwire schnur, da hatte ich das auch ständig... wo der Drall herkam oder warum sie sich immer zu einer Perücke geformt hat. ka - da half nur ein schnurwechsel.

Jedoch Spule ich meine schnüre seitdem immer selbst auf und keine spiderwire mehr


----------



## alp06 (29. Mai 2013)

*AW: Schnurdrall geflochtene Schnur*



Gunnar. schrieb:


> Ich vermute daher daher , das zu gut deutsch , die Rolle nicht mit dieser Schnur klarkommt.


 
Wie mainst du das? was passt dabei nach deiner Meinung nicht???


----------



## j.Breithardt (29. Mai 2013)

*AW: Schnurdrall geflochtene Schnur*



alp06 schrieb:


> Wie mainst du das? was passt dabei nach deiner Meinung nicht???


 

Benenne bitte mal die Schnur.:m
Ich hatte vor einigen Jahren gravierende Probleme mit
"Luftknoten".
Die damalige Schnur war eine superweiche Hemmingway.
Bei Gegenwind absolut unfischbar.


----------



## Münchner-Spezl (29. Mai 2013)

*AW: Schnurdrall geflochtene Schnur*



alp06 schrieb:


> Wie mainst du das? was passt dabei nach deiner Meinung nicht???



Es spulen nicht alle Rollen gleich gut die Schnur auf die Spule. Umso dünner das Geflecht umso sauberer muss die Rolle die Schnur verlegen sonst kommt es zu überlagerungen, einschneiden oder sonstigem. Dadurch kann sich dann im Flug ne Perrücke bilden..


----------



## j.Breithardt (29. Mai 2013)

*AW: Schnurdrall geflochtene Schnur*



Münchner-Spezl schrieb:


> Es spulen nicht alle Rollen gleich gut die Schnur auf die Spule. Umso dünner das Geflecht umso sauberer muss die Rolle die Schnur verlegen sonst kommt es zu überlagerungen, einschneiden oder sonstigem. *Dadurch kann sich dann im Flug ne Perrücke bilden..[/*QUOTE]
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Gunnar. (29. Mai 2013)

*AW: Schnurdrall geflochtene Schnur*

Kleines Beispiel:

Okuma LB 90 : 
diese Rolle kam sehr gut mit Fireline und der Red Steel klar. Völlig ohne Probleme

DAIWA Dreamcast 5500 :
 diese Rolle mochte die Fireline überhaupt nicht und mit der Red Steel hatte se auch kleine Probleme.

Shimano BBLC : 
Mit Fireline anfangs leichte Probleme - hat sich dann gebessert. Aber die Red Steel - die passt wie Arsch auf Eimer zu der Rolle.Das ist ein perfektes Zusammenspiel.

Alle drei Rollen wurden mit 20er Fireline bzw 17er red steel bestückt.....


----------



## alp06 (29. Mai 2013)

*AW: Schnurdrall geflochtene Schnur*

Ich weiss leider nicht welcher Marke die Schnur ist :-(

Aber wie ich grad merke, müssen beim Kauf paar Faktoren beachtet werden. Na ja Erfahrung macht halt viel aus... ich werd es auch mal lernen... Erstmal auf die Wiese dann schaun wir mal weiter;+


----------



## Münchner-Spezl (29. Mai 2013)

*AW: Schnurdrall geflochtene Schnur*



j.Breithardt schrieb:


> Münchner-Spezl schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Es spulen nicht alle Rollen gleich gut die Schnur auf die Spule. Umso dünner das Geflecht umso sauberer muss die Rolle die Schnur verlegen sonst kommt es zu überlagerungen, einschneiden oder sonstigem. *Dadurch kann sich dann im Flug ne Perrücke bilden..[/*QUOTE]
> ...


----------



## Gunnar. (29. Mai 2013)

*AW: Schnurdrall geflochtene Schnur*

Nachtrag:

Mit "*nicht klarkommen*" - damit meine ich eine unsaubere Wicklung sowie regelmäßige Perückenbildung beim werfen....


----------



## zanderalex (23. August 2013)

*AW: Schnurdrall geflochtene Schnur*

ich hab das Problem auch seit etwa 10 angeltagen hab ich 2 spulen total verdrallt  was mir völlig unklar ist ich fische mit der einen schon seit anfang 2012 und die andere auch seit diesem jahr nie Probleme auf einmal ging es los da konnte ich zusehen wie es mit jedem wurf schlimmer wurde
kann es vielleicht ein defekter ring sein kleiner riss oder was abgeplatzt???


----------



## Rannebert (23. August 2013)

*AW: Schnurdrall geflochtene Schnur*



zanderalex schrieb:


> ich hab das Problem auch seit etwa 10 angeltagen hab ich 2 spulen total verdrallt  was mir völlig unklar ist ich fische mit der einen schon seit anfang 2012 und die andere auch seit diesem jahr nie Probleme auf einmal ging es los da konnte ich zusehen wie es mit jedem wurf schlimmer wurde
> kann es vielleicht ein defekter ring sein kleiner riss oder was abgeplatzt???



Wenn das mal nicht daran liegt:



zanderalex schrieb:


> ich angel auch ohne wirbel mit spinnern
> ein spinner verdrallt die schnur zwar ein wenig aber auf dauer ist das  nicht relevant weil er mal links und mal rechts herum dreht auf hundert  würfe gleicht sich das in etwa aus


----------



## zanderalex (23. August 2013)

*AW: Schnurdrall geflochtene Schnur*



Rannebert schrieb:


> Wenn das mal nicht daran liegt:


 
ich habe dieses jahr glaub ich noch keinen spinner dran gehabt daran liegt es also nicht, wie gesagt das Problem ist plötzlich aufgetreten ohne das ich etwas an meinem gerät geändert habe sonst wäre ich da wohl selbst drauf gekommen. und geangelt habe ich seit Juni nur mit gufi und jetzt schreib nicht das es daran liegen könnte,


----------



## zanderalex (23. November 2013)

*AW: Schnurdrall geflochtene Schnur*

hallo
das problem ist jetzt endlich behoben nach dem ich mir noch eine spule mit nicht ganz billiger schnur versaut habe bin ich zum td meines vertrauens der mir gesagt hat das es am schnurlauf röllchen liegen könnte also gleich mal probiert wenn die schnur gut zug hatte war alles ok aber sobalt die spannung nachlies blieb es stehen 
habs auf gemacht war etwas erschrocken wie verdreckt es war also alles gut sauber gemacht tropfen öl und siehe da es läuft auch wenn die schnur kaum spannung hat
werde wohl in zukunft nich mehr so schlampig sein und das in regelmäßigen abstaänden machen
und auch wenn ich es schon vorher wusste es liegt nicht am fehlenden wirbel


----------



## Allround-Angler (24. November 2013)

*AW: Schnurdrall geflochtene Schnur*

1.) Schnur gleichmäßig stramm aufspulen.
2.) Die Schnur vor dem ersten Wurf naß machen.
3.) Die Schnur beim Wurf mit dem Finger abbremsen.

Sollte helfen, die Geflochtene zu "bändigen".


----------

